# Question about the P30



## cjryan33 (Feb 28, 2008)

I am new to the site and new to handguns. I bought the P30 about 2 weeks ago and put about a 130 rounds through it last weekend. I really like the way the gun feels and shoots. Very impressive. My question is about the ambedextrious slide release. I am right handed and the release that is close to my thumb is very tight. On the other side of the gun the release has some play in it. Is the play due to the button on the release to field strip the gun? I was wondering if this is normal? 

I appreciate your assistance


Chris


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

cjryan33 said:


> I am new to the site and new to handguns. I bought the P30 about 2 weeks ago and put about a 130 rounds through it last weekend. I really like the way the gun feels and shoots. Very impressive. My question is about the ambedextrious slide release. I am right handed and the release that is close to my thumb is very tight. On the other side of the gun the release has some play in it. Is the play due to the button on the release to field strip the gun? I was wondering if this is normal?
> 
> I appreciate your assistance
> 
> Chris


This is the place to go:

http://hkpro.com/forum/index.php


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

cjryan33 said:


> I am new to the site and new to handguns. I bought the P30 about 2 weeks ago and put about a 130 rounds through it last weekend. I really like the way the gun feels and shoots. Very impressive. My question is about the ambedextrious slide release. I am right handed and the release that is close to my thumb is very tight. On the other side of the gun the release has some play in it. Is the play due to the button on the release to field strip the gun? I was wondering if this is normal?
> 
> I appreciate your assistance
> 
> Chris


I believe it's normal... A buddy of mine has one and his does the same thing. I noticed it while shooting his...

I'm buying one this week myself... It's an awesome gun. :smt023


----------



## JDar (Jan 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and to the P30. I agree, it's a competent and fun pistol. The right slide release is looser than the left, probably due to its dual function of slide release and breakdown point for field stripping. (And it all goes together easier about the third time you do it.) I really enjoy the right magazine release more than the right slide release--do you find that useful, too?)


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

Just tossing my .02 in here, mine does the same thing. I love the gun.


----------

